
Ask HN: How to manage developer relations across embedded specialist teams? - firstbabylonian
The company I work for has offices around the world, and most of those host fairly isolated teams that don&#x27;t really need to collaborate or communicate daily.<p>However, I&#x27;m part of a specialist (mobile) team, and we strive to maintain close contact with other mobile teams embedded in other parts of the company.<p>Specifically, we want to promote healthy developer relations, where the &quot;wider&quot; mobile team is aware of all architectural decisions made on different mobile projects, all members actively review each other&#x27;s code, maintain shared libraries, etc.<p>While standard distributed team management challenges apply here (timezones, Slack etiquette, not knowing people &quot;in person&quot;), I&#x27;m interested in how to manage this on a more personal level. What are the key components of creating solidarity across all specialist developers, when they may work on different projects and thus &quot;belong&quot; to different local teams?
======
jerdog
Having done this in the past, what worked for us was Slack communication along
with quick, bi-weekly calls to just catch everyone up. These calls were
absolutely no longer than 15 minutes, and served the purpose well. Reviewing
of code was essential through CI/CD that Gitlab offers, and we kept a
repository/wiki of all shared libraries and such so that everyone knew where
things were.

